# Repticon Anderson, SC Dec. 10 & 11



## Repticon (Jul 15, 2011)

The South Carolina Reptile and Exotic Animal Show made its debut in the greater Greenville,SC area at what is now the Carolina First Center in Greenville in 2004, eventually moving to the Civic Center of Anderson in 2006. Repticon last visited the greater Greenville area in 2007 with a show in Spartnburg, SC. Repticon is proud to announce that this December we will be returning to the most populous area in SC, the greater Greenville metro area with Repticon West Carolina at Anderson, SC! This great metro area is home to 25% of the population of South Carolina, and is within a two hour drive of Atlanta, GA, Asheville, NC, and many Eastern TN communities. Join us this December for the return of what promises to be a reptile-packed family-friendly show. (This show will NOT be a venomous-included show.)


Featuring reptile and amphibian breeders and wholesalers, reptile pet products and supplies, educational seminars and exhibits, and fun-filled activities for the entire family!

Saturday: 10:00am-5:00pm (VIP Entry at 9:00 am)
Sunday: 10:00am-4:00pm 

Admission: Adults - $10.00, Children (5-12) - $5.00, 
Four and under FREE! 
Two Day VIP Ticket: Adults - $12.00, Children - $5.00


more info @ Repticon Anderson Main Page


----------



## dflorian (May 15, 2009)

I am vending at this event. 

Tincs: 
Froglets: Azureus, Patricia
Subadults: 
1.1 unproven Patricia $200
Adults
1.1 Ensing Bakhuis from 2009 original import $300
0.0.1 Bakhuis $80

Thumbnails:
Ranitomeya Froglets:
Imitator 
Verodero $80
Tarleton intermedius $70

Phyllobates vittatus 
Froglets - $25


----------

